# Effects Of Smoking Near Aquarium



## zeefs

People smoke in our house and I'm wondering if anybody knows the effects of smoking in the same room as the aquarium? ive heard carbon will help pull stuff like that out of the water i dont know if thats true or not though


----------



## CURIUM

Interested to know as well.... My Fish room = my cigar smoking room.


----------



## AKSkirmish

lol

Most of my tanks reside in my business now a days...I just happen to own a cigar store-I store my tanks in my cigar lounge....Have done this now for over 5 years

My water params are spot on and have never came across an instance or situation that was caused by smoke....well minus the nicotine on glass......

If one is keeping up with maitnence and such as one should....It shouldn't have time to build up any negative effects...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

I doubt it will be too bad. Obviously smoke around any animal isn't really good for them but it shouldn't impact them a ton. If possible I'd just suggest try to keep the room ventilated and smoke away from them.


----------



## zeefs

ok cool thanks,do any of you guys use carbon


----------



## AKSkirmish

zeefs said:


> ok cool thanks,do any of you guys use carbon


Carbon=remove meds.......

Otherwise no I never use carbon...


----------



## TheCableGuy

What about the effects of THC in the smoke?


----------



## zeefs

haha good question man


----------



## RiptideRush

TheCableGuy said:


> What about the effects of THC in the smoke?


It makes piranhas have those super red eyes!


----------



## Nzac

and they eat more too


----------



## Bacon Of Time

onless your blowing your hits down a tube into your tank, i dout it will effect it in any way.


----------



## RiptideRush

Bacon Of Time said:


> onless your blowing your hits down a tube into your tank, i dout it will effect it in any way.


Bong tanks? Whoa!


----------



## Sanjo Eel

LOL I remember someone on here or another fish forum somewhere asking (seriously) if blowing weed smoke near the aerator could get the fish stoned. My thought is no since thc is not water soluble, but if they ingested it who knows hahaha


----------



## zeefs

have any of you heard thAT using carbon will pull smoke and airborne sprays out of the water?


----------



## dmackey

Hilarious ........


----------



## motoracer110

stay away from marijuana, if you smoke near the tank your fish will become lazy and stop swimming, they will put a dent in your wallet with how much food they would eat.


----------



## Smoke

Well using the aquarium as a gravity bong base isn't recommended














(Not mine BTW)


----------



## TheCableGuy

sh*t...I used to do that all the time, but in my kitchen sink


----------



## SOURDIESEL

TheCableGuy said:


> What about the effects of THC in the smoke?


THC in smoke wont do anything,

BUT! lets talk about hash oil... 

throw a .3 drop in your tank and tell me all your fish arnt BLASTED


----------

